

Webvan Founder Plots an Amazon Prime Competitor Powered by Robots - sib
http://recode.net/2015/08/05/webvan-founder-plots-an-amazon-prime-competitor-powered-by-robots/

======
sib
Webvan is the Web 1.0 company that acquired HomeGrocer.com and then killed it,
primarily by deciding to spend 10 digits on fulfillments centers long before
building any demand. Not sure that I'd bet on this version to be any more
successful, given its status and competition.

